# History has repeated. A tragic accident happened !!



## Jessinfrance78 (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh my god, this is so hard to write. I've been slated since this happened on Saturday. I wish I did not have to come on here to tell you this, I just need to get it off my chest. I'm not looking for sympathy.... I don't know what I am looking for to be honset.


Let me rewind 13 months TODAY. We found our gorgeous rescue Boxer dead in our car, he had been attacked by two bitches two day's earlier and must have been too much out of sorts to get out of the car when the engine stopped (which was very unusual) sadly we found him dead some hours later............ it was the most upsetting time for us all as we all loved him so very much, I was not coping very well and by fate I got the chance to rescue another Boxer 4 day's after Scoob's had died, we called him Bingo and loved him instantly. 

This Saturday, the weather was rainy, I have three of my own children and had four of their friends round for lunch and to play on a new areal adventure slide my husband had put in the garden. Bingo our dog was being boistruss around all 7 children and without thinking my 9 year old daughter put him in the car out of the way, two hours later my husband found him dead !! We are all devastated, especially my daughter. I have told her it was an accident and not to blame herself but I know deep down her heart is breaking.
I personally cannot get a grip or stop myself from crying. I feel like crap.

I have been totally slated a couple of people I have opened up to, and have been told we are not responsible to ever own another dog, which breaks my heart further, I am not coping with this. Once was hard to cope with but two ??

Please can anyone help ease my pain ??

Jessica x


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

I dont understand 
Was the first dog left in the car for two days?
Did they both die due to heat?


----------



## Jessinfrance78 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi. I'm sorry if I was not clear. Our first Boxer was attacked two day's earlier and out of sorts the day of the accident, they both died in the car from heat I am so very sorry to have to admit !! when m y daughter put Bingo in the car on Saturday the weather was cool outside but obviously hot in the car


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i am so sorry to read this thread.and no i'm not going to slate you off. if anything can come of this then PLEASE teach your children the dangers of leaving dogs in cars...I might add, its not only children that need to learn this..I get so angry when i see dogs STILL left in cars and there are signs in the car parks where i live stating how dagerous it is....


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> i am so sorry to read this thread.and no i'm not going to slate you off. if anything can come of this then PLEASE teach your children the dangers of leaving dogs in cars...I might add, its not only children that need to learn this..I get so angry when i see dogs STILL left in cars and there are signs in the car parks where i live stating how dagerous it is....


Me neither...I hope a harsh lesson has been learned for everyone concerned.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Im sorry im not going to slate u either BUT it is common knowledge that dogs should be not left in cars at any time!
Do u not have a suitable garden for a dog to be in? If u dont then why own a dog?
Im sorry if this sounds mean but 2 dogs lost their lifes because of stupidity.


----------



## Jessinfrance78 (Jul 8, 2008)

My garden is huge 2000sm in total and we had it fenced off all the way around to make it safe, This was a complete freak accident that should not have happened. I know that my daughter will never get over this.

It infuriates me to see dog's in cars so much that I posted a note on somebodys car earlier this year when I saw they had left their dog in the car, I then waited for them to come back and I told them what had happened to our first dog Scooby.

I have also e-mailed yesterday, the News of the world and a UK magasine to see if they will cover a story of the dangers of leaving dog's in cars.... as yet I have heard nothing but I will chase it up as this is so important to us. If we can prevent such a cruel thing from ever happening to another family then I will do my best.

I am heartbroken that this has happened again, pleaase do not judge me x


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

*


Jessinfrance78 said:



My garden is huge 2000sm in total and we had it fenced off all the way around to make it safe, This was a complete freak accident that should not have happened.

Click to expand...

*


Jessinfrance78 said:


> I know that my daughter will never get over this.
> 
> It infuriates me to see dog's in cars so much that I posted a note on somebodys car earlier this year when I saw they had left their dog in the car, I then waited for them to come back and I told them what had happened to our first dog Scooby.
> 
> ...


your dog should have been in the garden!
A freak accident happens once this has happened twice to you! before you get another dog please think carefully about it


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Im sorry but ive got no sympathy its the poor dogs that lost their lives i feel sorry for.

Please do not get any more dogs as i feel you are not suitable because i would never put a dog in a car to get it out the way why not put it in a room in the house.

Im sorry if you do not like my opion.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> Im sorry but ive got no sympathy its the poor dogs that lost their lives i feel sorry for.
> 
> Please do not get any more dogs as i feel you are not suitable because i would never put a dog in a car to get it out the way why not put it in a room in the house.
> 
> Im sorry if you do not like my opion.


i'm sorry i cannot see the point in anybody slatting this person off..from what i understand it was a 9 year old child that made the mistake the second time..
as i said before lets just hope that lessons will be learnt.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> i'm sorry i cannot see the point in anybody slatting this person off..from what i understand it was a 9 year old child that made the mistake the second time..
> as i said before lets just hope that lessons will be learnt.


A nine year old should not be left in charge of a dog ?

You telling me after a 10 mins you would not think of your dog?

It as happend twice


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> *
> 
> your dog should have been in the garden!
> A freak accident happens once this has happened twice to you! before you get another dog please think carefully about it*


*

I'm sorry but this poor woman isn't to blame, (maybe the first time around, yes) but not the second - a child of nine years old would not know the dangers of placing a dog in a car on a hot sunny day, I know mine wouldn't she just wouldn't think while having fun with her friends.



cavrooney said:



Im sorry but ive got no sympathy its the poor dogs that lost their lives i feel sorry for.

Please do not get any more dogs as i feel you are not suitable because i would never put a dog in a car to get it out the way why not put it in a room in the house.

Im sorry if you do not like my opion.

Click to expand...

Please leave it - she's heartbroken enough, we've all made mistakes with our own dogs at some point - it's tragic yes - you cannot punish her more than she perhaps punishes herself - I feel for the dogs, I certainly do - but your first thoughts must be with that poor child, it's a mistake she will never forget & one that she will have to live with for the rest of her life *


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> A nine year old should not be left in charge of a dog ?
> 
> You telling me after a 10 mins you would not think of your dog?
> 
> It as happend twice


Although I dont want to get into a slating mach, I have to agree, a 9yr old shouldnt have been left to deal with the dog.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

we are not here to be judge and jury...this lady has said how bad she feels,as i'm sure her little girl does too...she is a newbie and as such i would'nt want her to think we have no feelings for people that have made mistakes..lets keep it friendly


----------



## Jessinfrance78 (Jul 8, 2008)

Like I said we do have a garden, and a house and a chain he could have gone on !! My daughter did know the dangers when she put him in the car but because it was cool outside she (in a 9 year old's eyes) did not think twice............... She did it because he was being too boistruss with all the children. A freak accident.............. never to be forgotten. There are many if's but's and maybe's but none of them can ever change what happened on Saturday


Just a note, we all loved our dog's dearly and we are all clearly devastated that this could happen once never mind twice. I feel so so so sorry for our babies and equally as sorry for my daughter as I know this will haunt her for life.

If I can help to avoid this happening to another family I will do my best


----------



## Jessinfrance78 (Jul 8, 2008)

My daughter was far from left in charge of Bingo, he was always allowed to be free in our safe and secure garden.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm speechless to be honest 

Can I ask where the parental supervision was?

Surely you don't leave a dog unattended around children, did you not know where the dog was?


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I am sorry you have lost your babies, its always hotter in car than outdoors, we live in the country our dogs will not stay home, at all, so to get anywhere we have to take them if its hot i stay home and my hubby goes shopping if its quite cool we all go but i stay in the van with the dogs with all doors open and walk them around wherever we are which is usually the car park for shopping, i must say im sorry for your daughter i have grandkids and i dont think they would think of the heat either even though my son is always telling them , but they watch the dog and the kids all the time and he goes indoors if its to hot and the kids are running round, so sorry it happened twice,.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Also would like to say i feel sorry for the child but not the mother.


----------



## Jessinfrance78 (Jul 8, 2008)

The adult supervision WAS there, BUT I was running round feeding 7children !! backwards and forwards with drinks,food etc. I obviously did not know my daughter had put him there. Or I would have acted immediatly. My husband was also around the garden just not at the second my daughter did what she did !!

Bingo would often go and lie in the sun, it never crossed my mind that he was in any danger,

How can I be to blame for this ?? It was an accident, I stress again that we are animal lovers and will NEVER EVER get over the loss. The guilt is unbearable.

This is far too painfull and maybe I should not have posted on here because I obviously offended most of you and for that I am sorry.

I only lost my dad three weeks ago, I'm still struggling to cope with that, he would have been my rock at a time like this !!

Our first dog Scooby, got in the car and did not get out. he was so big and nosey that he was normally the first to get out of the car when the engine stopped, this day he did not, he was so quiet that my husband did not realise he was there !! it was a complete accident that my husband left him there and an accident that I still cry over !!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG those poor poor dogs


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Jessinfrance78 said:


> The adult supervision WAS there, BUT I was running round feeding 7children !! backwards and forwards with drinks,food etc. I obviously did not know my daughter had put him there. Or I would have acted immediatly. My husband was also around the garden just not at the second my daughter did what she did !!
> 
> Bingo would often go and lie in the sun, it never crossed my mind that he was in any danger,
> 
> ...


I don't think you've offended anyone,

I think we are struggling to understand Why this was allowed to happen for the second time, (well I am) unfortunatly it has and nothing will change that sadly.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

R.I.P Scoob and Bingo
Such a horrid way to die.
I wont comment any further


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I don't think you've offended anyone,
> 
> I think we are struggling to understand Why this was allowed to happen for the second time, (well I am) unfortunatly it has and nothing will change that sadly.


I agree with you and i know that a lots of members think im being cruel but i just had to say my opion.


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

You must be torn to pieces. That's a lot of guilt to deal with on top of your obvious grief. It was very brave of you to open yourself up to the slating you've recieved. 

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

warmglo said:


> You must be torn to pieces. That's a lot of guilt to deal with on top of your obvious grief. It was very brave of you to open yourself up to the slating you've recieved.
> 
> So sorry for your loss.


im also saoory for the loss and how it may effect the daughter however i wouldnt say that members have unfairly slated this lady either as this is a forum for animal LOVERS and when something bad happens to animals everyone shows concern and wonts to know why it happened ultimatly its the dogs that majority feels sorry for rip


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Rest in Peace and run free at Rainbow Bridge Bingo and Scooby 


I am now going to close this thread I think the OP has realised her and the families mistakes and is very brave to post what happened to alert other people to the hazards of dogs in cars, no more posting is going to bring either dog back to this world and it is something that will haunt Jess and her family for ever.


----------

